# create additional users for nanobsd



## matcorp (Jun 23, 2011)

I need to create two additional users with default passwords during the nanobsd build phase.  I cannot find any guidelines for doing this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks like nanobsd(8) and the HowTo at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/howto.html (2.3.4, 2.3.4) hint at using a configuration file with 
	
	



```
CONF_BUILD    Options passed to the buildworld stage of the build.
```
 for that. I also see mentions of customize_cmd, which looks like a way to insert commands at specific places/stages. See if that helps.


----------



## matcorp (Jun 27, 2011)

I still don't know where to go with this since the root and home directories are read only.  I can't find any guidance as to "what" needs to be pre-loaded into each area, such as the home and etc directories, password files and so on.


----------



## mix_room (Jul 1, 2011)

What type of users are you trying to generate? 

Why can they not be generated after the image has been built. 
Mount the image, *chroot*, add the user, exit and unmount. 

What you would ideally need is a script/program that can write a line of /etc/passwd to stdout which you could then pipe to $NANO_BASE/etc/passwd


----------

